# My router haven photo tour



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Being a slow Friday afternoon and in between projects, I thought I would go out and snap some pictures of my router work station. In some of my previous posts, there were comments (compliments) on what could be seen in the background of the object I was shooting so I thought perhaps I could do a little photo tour on how I use my routers and maybe share some ideas that could be used by others.

I am not going to spend a lot of time on text detail as I think pictures are worth a thousand words anyhow. I will be happy to answer any questions or elaborate on any specific request.

Just a short background. I enjoy working outdoors and expanded my sidewalk in front of the shop to an 8 X 10 work pad to accomodate this purpose. The weather in my area allows outdoor activity 10 months out of the year and working outdoors has a lot of advantage in dust control and clean up. I built my workstation for dual purposes by allow the flipping of the top to be used as a saw guide sheet goods break down table on one side and a smooth side on the other to be used as any kind of workbench needed outside the shop. It has worked very well for it's intended purpose and I have been very happy with it. For more on this workstation, you can go to this link http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2986-multi-purpose-router-bench.html . As you can see from the following pictures, I use it heavily for my Oak-Park router table which I absolutely love. In my personal opinion, there just isn't a better table made and it is so easy to use. It makes me look good, even as an amature woodworking hobbiest.

There will be a total of 22 pictures following and are in no particular order. In these pictures you will see my mobile workstation, very detailed pictures of my Oak-Park set up and accessories, Router Raizer, Chuck for above table bit changing, my Dewalt 618 and accessories, my PC7310 and accessories, brass insert and bit storage, OP miter jig, OP box joint jigs, my recently posted Gifkins storage box project and just everything else I have that is router related layed out for your view.

Enjoy the show


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Part 2*

Continuation


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Part 3*

Final series


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Okay Bob now quit showing off what I ordered from you. Very nice got me a drooling. Very neat and clean. And quite the onsomble.  Love the old coke machine and your work shop been waiting for that to. Darn shipping. hhaha Really nice. P.S. you must have been really bored.   Gees Bob had to fix some of spelling to much in awe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

If I said you have been sand bagging for a long time what would you say to that   

You have as many router bits as I , and you own most of the Oak-Park jigs..
and base plates..and you must have stock in Oak-Park Ind.

Very NICE Bob 

I sure like your shop and the cracker barrel and the two chairs out front...all you need is a small table to hold the glass of tea...or the glass of Coke and some ice...plus maybe something extra in the Coke..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I will say it again man, coolest little shop around. Love seeing pics of it and your mobile routing center....excellent buddy! Everything at your finger tips! Thanks for all the pics Bob!
Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I was going to say something about no cup holders until I spotted the call button for the topless waitress.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Bob. It's always fun to see what others have in the way of tools and work spaces. I love your shop.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, you remind me of a one man band, he takes all his instruments with him, likewise you could advertise "have complete workshop on wheels, will travel"
I'm intrigued with you're large set of template guides, there appears to be some big ones in there, I had been led to believe that about 1 1/4" was the largest generally available in the US. Finally you have shamed me into spending the rest of today cleaning my workshop, I might just take before and after shots.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words y'all. I do enjoy my little piece of heaven on earth out back and have a long way to go in learning how to use all this nice equipment that I have accumulated. That is the phase I am in at this time.... LEARNING   

Hey Harry..... do send some pics if you get a chance. I love shop tours and need to do an updated one on the inside of my shop soon.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob, 

How do you like the Xtreme Extension? I've heard good press on it, was wondering if you had any negatives?

Great looking shop!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doug,

The only negative (if it is a negative) is that you cannot raise it above the table if using a brass insert. The insert has to be removed first and that is about as much trouble as just removing the router to change bits. I think this will be an issue with any above the table bit change concept, that insert just isn't going to allow the collet to get thru. I may be missing something and I keep hoping someone will tell me I am doing something wrong or can explain a work around.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

*I LOVE IT!!*​
You did a fantastic job of putting that all together... I nice portable bench, router table, etc. Your shop looks great too... reminds me of a small Mom & Pop grocery store that was close to us in the late 1940's... Very NICE!

Thank you very much for showing it to us... I got some good ideas from it!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob, I love your set up. This gives you the opportunity to work outside without spending half the day moving your tools in and out. I always wanted a separate building for my workshop. You also have some great stuff.
Rolf


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob,

Was needing just a little more length, but was also hoping for the easier bit changes. Thanks again for the info


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Your most welcome Doug and sorry the news could not been a little brighter.

Thanks for the compliments Joe, I feel very fortunate to have the equipment I do and with the help of this forum, I have come a long way. Hope to see your set up some day also.

Rolf, Build yourself one of these rolling shops and you will be detached


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice setup Bob! That mobile work cart of yours is very cool. I like working outdoors too, but if I had a shop like yours I doubt I would spend as much time working outside as I do now!

Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Greg,

That's not a shop.... it's my tool storage shrine


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*He shamed me into doing it*

Well BobN, you really did shame me into a major shed clean-up, I started Saturday and finished today (Tuesday). It's amazing the things that I found incl.
some beautiful Jarrah boards, two planks of American Oak and even enough 
Sheoak to make one, if not two boxes. To prove it I did a photo-shoot.

Herewith are the before shots


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

And now we have the after shots. If I wasn't such a coward I would ask my wife to keep my shed clean and tidy from now on.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Harry,

WOW! That is some shop you have both before and after. I would be in heaven to have that much space and equipment. Thanks for sharing those pixtures with us.

Be careful with the wife though, if she sees how well you cleaned the shop, you may be expected to clean house from now on


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't think of that, there's only one thing that I hate as much as housework, and that's painting. Over many years my wife did all the decorating, painting and hanging wallpaper, It was not unusual for me to leave for work in the morning and arrive home in the evening with one of the rooms re-decorated and all the furniture repositioned!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, you should of made this a post of it's own... it deserves one. I have seen snippets of the shop in different posts you have made. I thought it was much smaller than this. Very nice shop sir and some neat equipment too! That Triton table saw is a strange looking machine. Could you take some photos of that and how you set the machine up for cross cutting and ripping the next time you have the camera out. Does it have a miter guage? Is the band saw a Triton as well? Very nice Harry!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Clean shed!*

Harry, nice job on the clean up of the shed.  Everything in its place, but now it looks like you don't use it.  To clean and neat!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Bob N said:


> Greg,
> 
> That's not a shop.... it's my tool storage shrine


Well -- whatever it is -- I LOVE the outside shot.
Reminds me (pleasantly) of the stores and gas stations that used to dot the roads when I was a kid.
Only thing missing is a screen door with a metal bakery sign across the middle.

I LIKE your style.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Triton workcentre*

Well Cory you asked for it and by now you should know that you're word is my command!
A few words first,the top table lifts off in seconds to either replace with the Triton router top or to refit in it's lower cross-cut position. Whilst it is only pressed steel, everything is quite accurate and providing that it is set-up properly in the first place it is capable of some very fine work. Whilst just about any saw can be fitted, the Triton is not only a very powerful saw but is is super simple to set-up, the heavy die-cast base has two holes in it which fit over cams making the adjustment to the calibrated fence a breeze.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Often at wood-shows I get tempted by all the professional looking table saws especially those by JET, but I pull myself together just in time to return my Visa card to my wallet as I remember what a good job the Triton does.

By the way Corey the band saw is just a standard 16" Chinese affair that I'm yet to master. Any further questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, many thanks for taking the time to post these photos and for the info on this. This is a neat neat little machine and seems to be a space saver as well. I have never seen anything like this and did not know that the router can be used in it as well. The only thing I don't see is where the the router would come up thru the top at or is there an optional top. One feature I like is the tilting fence. I could see that would be very handy for beveled rips. Evidently there is plenty of saw power as well. Thanks again Harry!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That is one strange,unusual, extraordinary, or curious table saw I have seen many table saws but that's a 1st. for that one 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, that's the trouble with being so young, there's so much out there for you still to discover!

Corey, for the router there is a separate top, I had Triton's first version which I replaced when they introduced a far better version that I was very happy with but when I saw my present cast iron one with a large sliding Aluminium section complete with a hefty Makita router which had hardly done any work for $AUST500.00, I couldn't resist it, bearing in mind that the table without router was selling for over $AUST600.00 and the router for about $$AUST250.00. I have mentioned in previous posts that it isn't all it's cracked-up to be, but now with my Nikilift I wouldn't part with it. My evening whiskey is now gone so I am off to bed, good night to you all, tomorrow is another day, I hope.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I gotcha Harry, figured there must be a different top. Nite nite... if I tape a sip or two before bed I am just about guaranteed to wake up in the middle of the night. Quit doing that.. I like my sleep!

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hey you guys got a young one on your hands no talkin about whiskey it's all about the vodka. I'm 17 probly your youngest woodworker here


----------

